# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η καναρινοοικογένεια μου!!!

## CaptainChoco

Γεια σε όλους και από εδώ!! Μιας και τα άλλα δύο είδη πτηνών μου έχουν το δικό τους θέμα παρουσίασης, νομίζω είναι η ώρα τώρα που γίναμε πολλοί να αποκτήσουμε και εμείς το δικό μας θέμα!! Εδώ λοιπόν θα βάζω φωτογραφίες από τα υπέροχα καναρινάκια μου! 

Θα συστηθούμε σύντομα με φωτογραφικό υλικό!!  ::

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, Κωνσταντίνα, περιμένουμε.....

----------


## Georgiablue

Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Σούλα.. περιμένουμε  :Love0020:

----------


## Soulaki

Έλα Κωσταντινα, Βαλε μας....φωτοοοοο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήρθαμεεεεε!!! Αργήσαμε λίγο γιατί βάζαμε πούδρα, μη γυαλίζουμε και στο φακό!  ::  Είμαστε και στη φάση της πτερόροιας σιγά σιγά και το φτέρωμα μας είναι λίγο στραπατσαρισμένο! 

Ξεκινάμε με το πρώτο αγόρι της παρέας! Ο Τίτης μου! Ένας γλυκούλης κιτρινούλης τιμπραντούλης και πολύ καλός μπαμπάς! 

 

Η Λίλη μου, επίσης τιμπραντούλα και κυρία με τα όλα της! 

 

Ένα από τα τρία μωράκια που έκαναν φέτος και το μοναδικό που θα κρατήσω, η Ζωούλα μου! Ξεκίνησε δύσκολα τα πρώτα της βήματα, αλλά πλέον είναι ένα υγιέστατο και ενεργητικό πουλάκι! 

 

Και τέλος, ο απρόσκλητος επισκέπτης ενός μεσημεριού! Ο γλυκός μας Νεκτάριος που κάνει αγώνες κελαηδήσματος με τον Τίτη!

----------


## Vrasidas

Tέλεια και αυτα, η μικρή κυρία σου πτερρόροια,ξε-πτερρόροια είναι μια κυρια με τα ολα της περιποιημένη και όμορφη για να βγει στο φακο όπως πρέπει. Οι σκουφάκηδες κούκλοι και το μικρο μια ζαχαρίτσα.
Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανεμορφα ολα Κωσταντινα αλλα εμενα μου αρεσει πιο πολυς ο Τιτης σου.Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για τα μικρα και για εσενα

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι ολα τους αστεράκια, Αχ τι ομορφα πουλακια, με τα σκουφάκια τους.....και μη.

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα Κωνσταντίνα μου!! 

Τρελαίνομαι για την Ζωόυλα :Love0033:  Πολύ ωραίο χρωματάκι!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ομορφιές ειναι αστεράκια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κωνσταντινα ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!!!  :Happy: 
Αγαπαω σκουφατα!!!!! 

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!  :winky:

----------


## Nikos Her

πολυ ομορφα!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## lagoudakis

αστερακια ολα....

----------


## stefos

Κουκλια όλα τους!!!!!
Ένα πόντο παραπάνω στον μπαμπά τιτη !!!!! Κούκλος !

----------


## Cristina

Τα είδα και από κοντά τα κουκλακια αυτά!! Όλα πανέμορφα και πολυ περιποιημένα! Να τα χαίρεσαι, Κωνσταντίνα μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η καναρινοοικογένεια υποδέχτηκε σήμερα ένα νέο μέλος που ήρθε για να την ομορφύνει και να δώσει νέα χρώματα στην παρέα μας!! Ένα υπέροχο πουλάκι που το λάτρεψα μόλις το είδα! 
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Δημήτρη (jk21) που μου εμπιστεύτηκε αυτό το διαμαντάκι!! Υπόσχομαι να το προσέχω σαν τα μάτια μου  :Happy:  Το όνομα αυτού Sky ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Πολυ όμορφα χρώματα έχει!! 
Να το χαιρεσαι το ζουζούνι
Για τον κύριο Δημήτρη τη να πει κάνεις, απλά τον ευχαριστούμε όλοι μας  :Anim 37:

----------


## Georgiablue

Ωπ να κι αλλο ομορφο καναρινακι ! Κωνσταντινα μου να το χαιρεσαι τα υπολοιπα δε χρειαζεται να τα αναφερω ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα περασει ονειρικα μαζι σου ! :-D

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ωραιο Κωσταντινα να το χαιρεσε.Ενα καναρινακι φευγει ενα ερχεται  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Αυτες ειναι ομορφιες..... να σου ζησει.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άλλο κουκλί και αυτό!

----------


## petran

Να το χαιρεσαι το μικρακι...
Λεω και εγω,προς τι το κλουβακι χτες;;; ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η καναρινοοικογένεια επέστρεψε από τις διακοπές της και ήρθαμε να σας πούμε τα νέα μας!! Κάναμε πολλά μπανάκια και λιαστήκαμε!! Η πτερόροια ολοκληρώνεται και τα πουλάκια έχουν κάνει πολύ όμορφο φτέρωμα! Τρελαίνομαι να τα χαζεύω  :Love0020: 

 Τα κλουβάκια μας ήταν λίγο πιο "φορτωμένα" από ότι συνήθως αναγκαστικά αφού δεν μπορούσα να τα μεταφέρω όλα  ::  

Τίτης και Νεκτάριος, τα μεγάλα αγόρια της παρέας! 



Η μαμά Λίλη, με τις δύο της κόρες, Ζωή και την άλλη μικρούλα που δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν θα αποχωριστώ ακόμα  ::  Και φυσικά το μικρό αγόρι της οικογένειας ο Sky, που μας έχει τρελάνει με τις μελωδίες του από τόσο μικρός!!! Τώρα που επιστρέψαμε θα μπούμε σε εκπαιδευτικό μουσικό πρόγραμμα!  :Innocent0006:

----------


## nikolaslo

Πωπω και εδω βλεπω τρομερα πουλακια να σου ζησουν.

----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, δεν εχω λόγια, τι ομορφιές και αυτες?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Να τα και τα καναρινια τα ομορφα.Να τα χαιρεσε Κωσταντινα παντα υγιεστατα να ειναι

----------


## Efthimis98

Σκουφάτα καναρινάκιααα!!! Είναι πανέμορφα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Και αγαπημένα όλα μαζί! Να τα χαίρεσαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Destat

Ωπ τί βλέπω, σαν να πλήθαιναν τα καναρινάκια εεε?? Βλέπω ζευγάρια και ζευγαράκια, πούπουλα και πουπουλάκια, φωνές και τραγουδάκια!  :Character0051: 

Έχω να προτείνω να χτίσετε άλλο ένα μπαλκόνι εξτρά μήπως και σας χωρέσει! Λατρείες όλα τους! και τα χρώματά τους έγιναν πολύ χαρούμενα τελικά, και στα δυο κορίτσια είναι κίτρινο του ήλιου! Επίσης δηλώνω μεγάλη αδυναμία προς τον μικρό ουρανό (Sky).... αυτό το χρώμα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

:bye:  :bye:  Να σας δείξουμε λίγο και τους πραγματικούς τραγουδιστές της οικογένειας!! 

Τα αγόρια μου! Sky, Νεκτάριος και Τίτης



Και τα κορίτσια μου! Ζωή, Νεφέλη και Λίλη

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχ αυτά τα σκουφιά! Πεθαίνωωω!  :Happy: 
Κωνσταντίνα υπέροχα όλα τους, το κάθε ένα με τη δική του ομορφιά!

----------


## petran

> Να σας δείξουμε λίγο και τους πραγματικούς τραγουδιστές της οικογένειας!! 
> 
> Τα αγόρια μου! Sky, Νεκτάριος και Τίτης
> 
> 
> 
> Και τα κορίτσια μου! Ζωή, Νεφέλη και Λίλη


Να σου ζησουν Κων/να,τέλεια ολα.
Φτου φτου,κουκλακια ειναι και εχουν και φοβερα χρωματα.



> Αχ αυτά τα σκουφιά! Πεθαίνωωω! 
> Κωνσταντίνα υπέροχα όλα τους, το κάθε ένα με τη δική του ομορφιά!


Αν πάνε ολα καλά,και βγαλω φετος σκουφακι αρσενικο,
να βρουμε καποιο τροπο,να στο στειλω,να σου φυγει το μαραζι. :Happy0045:  :Party0035:

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα έρθω εγώ του χρόνου εκεί να τα δω από κοντά να τα θαυμάσω, χαχαχα!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Λάμπουνε τα κουκλάκια!!!

----------


## Destat

απαπαπα πώς μεγάλωσε έτσι η Ζωή καλέ??? κόντεψα να μην την αναγνωρίσω, κούκλα έγινε!  τί ηλιοστάλαχτα μωρά είναι αυτά?   :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :: 

ααχ και ο γκριζο-λευκος ο Sky η μόνιμη αδυναμια μου πιά! θα με σκάσει με την ομορφιά του ο μπαγάσας! Τέλειαααα είναι όλα τους, εύχομαι και περισσότερα! μπας και περισσέψει κανένα χαχαχχα για μας τα λιγούρια!  ::   ::

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Πανεμορφα ολα αλλα ο sky ειναι μια κατηγορια μονος του...να τα χαιρεσαι!! ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Είναι κούκλος ο άτιμος και από κελάηδησμα επίσης!

----------


## mitsman

Κουκλάκιαααα!!!! :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------

